# "Critical Foundations" - WWII Airfields



## Doering (23 May 2011)

Been busy making another video on a different WWII perspective: Abandoned airfields and the dedication of thousands who built and maintained the airfields during WWII. You can view it here:
http://vimeo.com/23461281


----------



## mariomike (23 May 2011)

That is wonderful work, Doering. 
"Hitler built a fortress around Europe, but he forgot to put a roof on it."
—President Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## Doering (29 Jun 2011)

Thanks!
You may be interested to watch this video:
http://vimeo.com/24565355


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2011)

It was an interesting video, Doering. 
One third of all Bomber Command aircrew were Canadians.

The Canadian Contribution:
http://www.bombercommandmuseum.ca/contribution.html

"Many members of the RCAF served in Royal Air Force squadrons."


----------



## Doering (2 Nov 2011)

To create awareness and preserve the historical heritage and significance of airfield construction at the time of WWII, I made this video a few months ago.
http://vimeo.com/23461281


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Nov 2011)

Great job, Doering!

I wish someone had done/would do the same for the RCAF's wartime Commonwealth Air Training Plan which had a HUGE impact on our, allied, victory and on rural Canada.

(P.S. That's an interesting version of Debussy's Girl With Flaxen Hair - works well in your context.)


----------

